# NYC College student has 'subway graduation' after getting stuc



## CHamilton (May 31, 2017)

Hunter College student has 'subway graduation' after getting stuck on train
http://abc7ny.com/2058496/


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 6, 2017)

Another situation today - this time the F train stuck for over an hour.

Seriously, this is America. Is it corruption that can't keep a subway running? Or is it corruption in Europe and Asia that allows them to run a well oiled machine?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 6, 2017)

VentureForth said:


> Another situation today - this time the F train stuck for over an hour.
> 
> Seriously, this is America. Is it corruption that can't keep a subway running? Or is it corruption in Europe and Asia that allows them to run a well oiled machine?


Maybe in Europe and Asia they don't have political parties and political philosophy groups -- i.e. the Republicans and the Heritage Foundation -- that actively oppose all funding for transit operations.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeah they do. But the conservative population of New York is hardly powerful.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jun 6, 2017)

Considering the underinvestment and overloading (and the lingering salt water intrusion damage in some of the tunnels from Sandy) on the system it's a wonder it doesn't break down more. I love how the media calls it a "stalled" train (though it explains things for readers better than other terms one supposes).


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 6, 2017)

VentureForth said:


> Yeah they do. But the conservative population of New York is hardly powerful.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


You never heard of federal funding for transit projects? Of course such funds seem to be on the way out thanks to Republicans and the Heritage Foundation.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 20, 2017)




----------

